# Is there much of a difference on the Pro BFD?



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

Looking at an 1100 (non pro) was wondering what the difference was. Also, I heard the Pro models are much louder operating. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Greg and welcome to the Shack!

Actually the "Pro" doesn't really have any significance in the name. All Behringer products are "pro audio"... more for he commercial end rather than the consumer.

As far as the difference between the 1100 and 1124... not enough difference to be concerned about. I've never heard anything in reference to one unit being louder than the other.

I believe brucek has an 1100... he may know more.


----------

